# Beste Gaming Maus gesucht



## Klein_Babe (3. Januar 2012)

Hallo

Heute ist mir meine Steelseries Xai Laser Maus kaputt gegangen, wenn ich auf die Linke Maustaste mit etwas mehr druck drücke klickt die Taste nicht mehr ordnungsgemäß ein. Von daher suche ich eine neue Gaming Maus, ich habe die letzten 2 Jahre immer diese Maus gehabt und möchte nun mal was besseres bzw anderes ausprobieren. Was könnt ihr mir denn so Empfehlen?

Gruß

Klein_Babe


----------



## dj*viper (3. Januar 2012)

ich hab im moment zwar die kone+ aber will bald die g700 von logitech holen. vllt wär die ja auch was für dich


----------



## BL4CK_92 (3. Januar 2012)

wie groß schätzt du deine Hand ein?
Ich würde mal aus deinem Nick ahnen, dass du eine Frau bist (no offense). Also ich hab recht lange Finger, und normal große Handflächen. Mit der Razer Lachesis bin ich bisher ganz gut gefahren.

Gruß


----------



## Berky (3. Januar 2012)

Wenn ich dir einen Rat geben darf, ich würd wieder die selbe Maus kaufen. Du hattest sie 2 Jahre und warst nehm ich an glücklich damit.
Ich hatte Jahre lang (aus heutiger Sicht) ein billig gelümmp und war total glücklich damit, bis sie kaputt ging und nicht mehr zu kaufen gab.

Microsoft IntelliMouse Explorer 3.0




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann bin ich über sechs (!) Mäuse _(Logitech G9, Razer Habu, Razer Deathadder, Roccat Kone, Ideazon Reaper Edge)_ gegangen und bei keinem wurde ich glücklich, ich hatte mich zu sehr an das andere gewöhnt gehabt.
Schlieslich bin ich bei der Logitech MX518 hängen geblieben, was ich jetzt bald 2 Jahre hatte. Heute hab ich mir die G400 gekauft, auch von Logitech, selbe Form wie MX518.

Wenn es eine andere Marke sein soll würd ich die Logitechs genauer anschauen, vom handling, präzision und Software fand ich die am besten.


----------



## dj*viper (3. Januar 2012)

> Ich hatte Jahre lang (aus heutiger Sicht) ein billig gelümmp und war  total glücklich damit, bis sie kaputt ging und nicht mehr zu kaufen gab.
> 
> Microsoft IntelliMouse Explorer 3.0



ey, die maus kenn ich und die war nicht billig. die hat damals über 100 mark oder euro(hab ich vergessen) gekostet. das war meine allererste optische maus. war die beste maus  sie läuft und läuft und läuft...sieht aber jetzt richtig alt und gebraucht aus. aber als reserve ist sie ok 

@klein_babe: am besten du gehst mal in laden und guckst erstmal, ob sie in deine hand passen und du alle tasten betätigen kannst. du musst dich ja wohlfühlen damit


----------



## Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> (3. Januar 2012)

Es gibt schno wegen der Ergonomie keine "beste Maus". 
Hier kannst du nur Dinge zur Technik und Qualität erfragen, ob sie in deine Hand passt musst du selbst herausfinden.


----------



## Klein_Babe (3. Januar 2012)

Ich bedanke mich für eure Antworten ich hab mir soeben die G700 bestellt bei Amazon.

Gruß


----------



## dj*viper (3. Januar 2012)

Klein_Babe schrieb:


> Ich bedanke mich für eure Antworten ich hab mir soeben die G700 bestellt bei Amazon.
> 
> Gruß


 super  werd die mir auch bald holen


----------



## Klein_Babe (3. Januar 2012)

Jo ich habe mir vorhin sämtliche Tests durchgelesen auch von anderen Mäusen. Nachdem ich gesehen habe das die Maus bei Gamestar 96% bekommen hat und das bei Erscheinungsdatum der Preis von 80 Euro noch gerade gerechtfertigt sei musste ich einfach Zuschlagen ich kann es kaum noch erwarten die Maus in meinen Händen zu halten.


----------

